
Anonymous FasTrak account - yegle
http://goldengate.org/tolls/iwanttoremainanonymous.php
======
ryan-c
It seems like this is only anonymous as far as you trust FasTrak not to keep
records. Your transponder will eventually fail to read going through a toll
plaza. Then what? I see a couple options:

* Resolve the toll evasion by associating your plate with your account, then removing it again (surely they keep records of this...)

* Pay the toll evasion fine ($25, apparently this does not increase for repeat offenders). Since the golden gate bridge doesn't have cash toll collectors, I think the no-FasTrak is only an extra dollar.

* Get a second, non-anonymous account associated with your plate and leave the transponder at home. I think you can get in trouble if your transponder repeatedly fails to register, though.

------
yegle
I was looking around and trying open a FasTrak account online and noticed the
option to open it anonymously. Does anyone have experience with this option?
Is it more hassle compare to regular account? For me mailing a money order
monthly to replenish balance is acceptable but is there any other catch?

